
Baidu swaps tickets for facial recognition in historic Chinese 'water town' - bcaulfield
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/17/13663084/baidu-facial-recognition-park-wuzhen
======
visarga
I'm wondering what is the false positive rate of their face recognition
system? What would a falsely identified person do now that they don't have
tickets to show for?

